# شدة الاشعاع الشمسي لاي مكان في الارض



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

موقع ممتاز لمعرفة شدة الاشعاع الشمسي لاي مكان في الارض فقط ادخل بيانات خط الطول والعرض

http://www.meteotitano.net/suncalc....3&longeo=est&alt=750&luogo=S.+Marino&dUTC=
3

مع تحياتي


----------



## zeid25 (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن المشكلة ان اتلموقع باللغة الإيطالية على ما اعتقد


----------



## hady habib (15 أبريل 2011)

اخى العزيز 

كنت قد كتبت موضوع ووضعت ملف من تصميمي لحساب شدة الاضاءة الشمسية يمكنك مراجعته على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251884.html

وهذا للاضافة لا اكثر ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموضوع واتمني مشاهدة موضوعي وتجربة الملف وابداء الملاحظات


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المشاركة


----------



## abdullah20000 (20 مارس 2014)

ABOOD277 قال:


> موقع ممتاز لمعرفة شدة الاشعاع الشمسي لاي مكان في الارض فقط ادخل بيانات خط الطول والعرض
> 
> MeteoTitano - Utilità - Calcolatore solare
> 
> مع تحياتي


شكرا لك الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## abdullah20000 (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك جزيلا​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

